# XStream führende Nullen ergänzen



## CortPoker (14. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen.
Hab momentan nen kleines Formtief, was das Serialisieren einer XML Datei mittels XStream angeht.
Ich speichere eine ID vom Typ long und weise mittels Generator eine ID zu. Die IDs fangen bei 1 an und hören bei 999999 auf.
Jetzt soll jede ID als 6stellige Zeichenkette in der XML-Datei gespeichert werden. Mein erster Gedanke war über 
	
	
	
	





```
String.format("%06", id)
```
, was ja auch wunderbar klappt.
Allerdings (De)Serialisiere ich unter anderem noch mittels Java Beans und da geht es nicht so einfach, dass Attribute vom Typ long serialisiert werden, wenn diese über Getter einen geparsten String zurückgeliefert bekommen.

Dann dachte ich mir, dass ich das doch irgendwie mit einem Converter hinkriegen muss, allerdings hörts an der Stelle bei mir auf. Die ID muss ich der XStream Instanz, die gerade serialisiert, ja irgendwie als String übergeben, da sonst die führenden Nullen ganz einfach verschluckt werden.
Hab aber ehrlich gesagt nicht den leisesten Ansatz, wie ich XStream dazu bringe, ein einzelnes Attribut vom Typ long als String zu behandeln
Den Typ der ID zu String zu machen würde natürlich klappen, ist allerdings (leider) nicht Sinn der Sache.

Beste Grüße


----------



## HoaX (14. Mai 2012)

Schau mal da ... XStream - Converter Tutorial


----------



## CortPoker (14. Mai 2012)

Erstmal Danke.

Die Tutorials hab ich schon durch, helfen aber nur bedingt weiter.
Ich brauche ja keinen Converter für das komplette Objekt, das ich serialisieren will.
Es geht ja einzig und allein um die ID, welche führende Nullen anzeigen soll. 
Das soll wohl irgendwie mit nem SingleValueConverter klappen, sollte da also schon mal jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht haben, wäre ich dankbar, wenn er sie mit mir teilt


----------



## CortPoker (15. Mai 2012)

Thema hat sich erledigt, hab mir letztlich doch nen Converter für das Objekt geschrieben, alles andere hat leider nicht gefruchtet.


----------

